# What's the Difference Between Minced, Granulated and Powdered Garlic?



## KateH21 (Feb 26, 2021)

Aren't they all the same except powdered is smallest and minced is the biggest?

I LOVE garlic and usually use McCormick's minced garlic on all sorts of things like spaghetti, vegetables, toast, soup, and hummus. I've always thought powdered garlic was bland. I've never tried granulated. 

I'm almost out of minced garlic and was thinking of trying granulated as it's a better deal. But if I think powdered garlic is bland, then I'm worried granulated will be bland too.

I don't like the minced garlic in water, it tastes weird from what I assume is the citric acid.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 27, 2021)

Back when I used to use dried garlic a lot (I'm talking way back, when fresh garlic was not readily available, like now, and before I grew it), powdered garlic seemed to give my foods a bad aftertaste, much more than the dried, minced garlic, even after I would powder that myself.  I had no explanation for that, but maybe they just used sub-par garlic more often for the powdered? That minced garlic in jars, with preservatives in it  has an even worse flavor - I used to be able to tell when a friend or a restaurant had used it!  Fortunately, most restaurants now just buy peeled garlic in large amounts, and mince it themselves, though I know that pre-minced garlic is still out there.  Fortunately, I only use fresh now, and is something I never run out of!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi. None of us have your taste, so the only way to find out is to try it. Do you have a friend who might have some you can try? Or just buy the smallest amount you can. If you don't like it, you can get minced and mix them together.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 27, 2021)

Powdered may be better for cold uses or in a quick cooking dish as it will release its flavor faster. Granulated may be better in a cooked soup or sauce, etc.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 27, 2021)

If not using fresh garlic, i use granulated as it is easier for me to work with  I find that when adding to a ragu or melted butter, or whatever, the powdered garlic can clump together, while the granulated stirs into the sauce better.

I also agree with Andy's assessment (I always do 'cause knows what he is doing.).

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Termy (Jun 26, 2021)

Minced, wet garlic has some acid in it, lemon or something to keep it from turning black or whatever. This affects the flavor. 

For granulated they must remove some oils. 
For powder they have to remove them all.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2021)

Nothing better than a good, rustic loaf of bread, cut in half lengthwise, slathered with EVOO the tooted over fire.  Rub toasted side with fresh garlic.  This is bruschetta, in its original for.  It's also a great foil for Italian subs,

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

